# Wallet vzw



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Is there an easier way to install wallet now that bootloader is unlocked?

What's the easiest way?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1794727

this has always worked for me...running beans rom...with google wallet it has to be a touchwiz based rom AOSP hasnt gotten it figued out yet


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

This is stupid going to sound stupid... But how does one edit the build. Prop? I found the file, do I just add his code to the end of the file contents?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## ireymond0 (Sep 21, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> This is stupid going to sound stupid... But how does one edit the build. Prop? I found the file, do I just add his code to the end of the file contents?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


This video will give you the step by step.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

What version of wallet do I want to download? I've got the lib fix but what do I flash after that?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Step 3 is confusing me

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

You have to use root explorer as the instructions dictate to edit your build prop, which will be under system.

You could do a lot of harm though so you may want to definitely watch some videos or something


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> You have to use root explorer as the instructions dictate to edit your build prop, which will be under system.
> 
> You could do a lot of harm though so you may want to definitely watch some videos or something


I got it thx  what harm could be done if something goes wrong?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1794727
> 
> this has always worked for me...running beans rom...with google wallet it has to be a touchwiz based rom AOSP hasnt gotten it figued out yet


AOSP is real easy.. you dont have to download any kinda fix.. just rename the build.prop to the galaxy nexus maguro and wallet will show right up in the market.. download it and profit..


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> I got it thx  what harm could be done if something goes wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


For one you could lose the ability to make wallet ever work on your phone.

It's very tricky so I agree, definitely read every little bit of info before you do anything. Especially if you aren't familiar with editing at least the build.prop. there's also a ton of info on wallet over on xda. If you're running a ROM double check that ROMs thread too both here and xda.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

yea its up and running. If i was to swich roms or go back to stock what would i have to do?


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> yea its up and running. If i was to swich roms or go back to stock what would i have to do?


I'm telling ya, read. You can bugger it all up in a heartbeat. There's info on switching ROMs or going back to stock that is important. That its where you can lose the ability to use wallet ever again. I personally don't know so you're going to have to find it yourself. I dunno if you're using synergy or not but there's a lot if talk on wallet in their thread.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea I'm on Synergy. K thx


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Again, one last warning. Read read read. It's not just the wallet part you can eff up you can eff up the whole Nfc secure element... And synergy's thread has information on the wallet specifically. Thats one of the hot topics in that thread if you're not already following it.


----------

